# Cork --- Swansea Ferry



## TonyH

16/9/09 She’s on her way !
Newsflash from Paul O’Brien from the Co-op -

“The Julia left Kotka, Finland at 1600 Irish Time today (16/9/09) en-route for Swansea where she will undertake berthing trials - estimated time of arrival Swansea - next Wednesday”

See Julia’s progress on this live gps map!

What great news - and a tribute to all the people who have worked so hard on this project for the last three years. Thanks folks!

Just to let you know this ferry is starting up again on the 1st.of March 2010 saving at least 400 miles on a round trip to Cork or Swansea. I sincerly hope that they will do the TESCO DEALS ON IT .
PS She is in the English channel at this moment 1.15am off Brighton.


----------



## Stanner

The live map

http://www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com/html/livemap.html


----------



## TonyH

*Swansea - Cork Ferry ( Latest )*

Welcome to www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com

This site is the only website dedicated to bringing back the Swansea Cork Ferry - a freight & passenger ferry that until 2006 linked Swansea (Wales) and Cork (Ireland), and carried not only essential freight, but also thousands of holidaymakers visiting the southern counties of Ireland. Following three years of hard work, campaigning, fundraising and burning the midnight oil - and with tremendous support from the people of West Cork, Kerry and further afield - it is planned to start a new passenger & freight service between Cork & Swansea from March 1st 2010.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
25/9/09 3pm - She's here - the Peoples' Ferry!
A great day for the South-west of Ireland - as the Julia steamed proudly up the Lee into the heart of Cork City - and moored up at Horgan's Quay at 10am today!
More photos here - but here's a few to be going on with....

She'll be at Horgan's Quay for a while - so why not call to her and say 'hello'?


----------



## Rapide561

*FErry*

Hi

Anyone investing? I am thinking of a dabble, stuff buying a house, buy a ferry instead! I would have preferred an Incat high speed craft, but I can't have everything!

Russell


----------



## TonyH

*Re: FErry*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone investing? I am thinking of a dabble, stuff buying a house, buy a ferry instead! I would have preferred an Incat high speed craft, but I can't have everything!
> 
> Russell


 Your point been ???


----------



## Jean-Luc

Latest position HERE


----------



## TonyH

*INTRODUCING A NEW UK - IRELAND FERRY SERVICE!*

INTRODUCING A NEW UK - IRELAND FERRY SERVICE!

www.fastnetline.com

the new Cork-Swansea Ferry

Some key points about the new service :-

The service begins on 1st March 2010 - and is planned to operate year-round - for convenient travel both in and out of season.

Saves you 600km (375 miles) driving on a round trip and connects Cork direct to the M4 motorway (with hassle-free access to London, the south-west and the midlands)

Sailings between Cork & Swansea planned six nights a week, with additional sailings during peak periods and for special events.

Overnight sailings departing at 21.00 & arriving 07.00 next day - so you arrive relaxed and ready to continue your holiday or onward journey.

Efficient, straightforward on-line booking system (coming soon) - so you don't have to spend hours 'on hold' waiting for an operator.

Over 300 Cabins and ample 'Pullman' seating, for a comfortable, relaxing trip

Capacity for 1,860 passengers, 440 Cars, 40 Trucks - plenty of room for commercial and leisure travellers alike

Extensive selection of Bars, Restaurants, Shopping, Cinema and Kids Area on board - not just a ferry crossing - more of a mini-cruise - your holiday starts the moment you get on-board!

Julia is currently docked in Cork City at Horgan's Quay preparing for initial sailing - if you're in the area, come and see her from the quayside - she's impressive!

The Julia and Fastnet Line are owned by a co-operative of small investors - we aim to be the most customer-focused ferry service on the Irish Sea.

Visit the website for more information, to pre-register, to give us your comments and suggestions or to find out about partnering opportunities for Travel Agents and Group organisers with Fastnet Line

Contact us [email protected]

Tom Barrett - CEO
www.fastnetline.com


----------



## TonyH

Fastnet Line
Cork - Swansea Ferry

This Irish Sea route offers overnight sailings, which gives you more time to enjoy your holiday. When onboard you can enjoy the many services the cruise ferry Julia provides. 
With an early morning arrival into the ports of Cork & Swansea, you will be close to all the best that south-west Ireland, Wales & England has to offer.

There is a long history to the popular Cork Swansea ferry link, bringing travellers across the Irish Sea, between Ireland & the U.K. The Cork ferry route to Swansea saves you 600km (375 miles) driving time per round trip.

The service will start on the 1st March 2010. The Julia will sail from Swansea each Monday, Wednesday & Friday evenings & from Cork on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. During peak periods we will have additional daytime sailings. Fastnet Line will offer a comprehensive & competitive freight & car ferry service.

We will be introducing a full online booking service on this website very soon (week commencing 23rd November) - but, in the meantime, please fill in this form to pre-register your interest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pre-booking Form
Yes! - I'd like to travel on the new 
Fastnet Line Cork to Swansea route 
- please email me as soon as your online booking service is operational
and let me know about Special Offers for travelling on the Julia..

First name

Surname

Email address

Sending us your details doesn't commit you to making a booking 
- and we promise not to share your details with anybody else.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

107 days until the first commercial sailing of our new Ferry - March 1st 2010!

Fastnet Line, 14 Penrose Wharf, Cork, Ireland. +353 (0) 21 4555 666 [email protected]


----------



## Rapide561

*FAstnet*

Hi

As I have said before, this is a remarkable achievement and is without no small part due to the tireless efforts of John Horsford and the team.

I have emailed the new CEO reference to questions such as camping on baord, dogs in the passenger area and so on, and the fact the other routes to Ireland are on the Clubcard scheme and was afforded the courtesy of a prompt reply.

I hope this is a success for the team and the Julia is a great vessel.

Russell


----------



## Bijou

Pity it had a bit of a bad start, hopefully all the glitches will be ironed out as they progress. The prices aren't very competitive for anyone wanting to access France via UK, or even compared to the Irish Ferries Rosslare crossing.
Good prices for foot passengers though


----------



## marionandrob

Hopefully the new ferry will have much improved stabilisers as this route used to be a notoriously rough crossing.

We once went Fishguard - Rosslare and had flat calm, while my Uncle went Swansea - Cork on the same day and had such a bad trip that my aunt refused to make the return crossing and booked herself a flight from Cork leaving him to bring the car back by himself.


----------

